# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Bisshebung im Unterkiefer - beste Methode?

## jan_mediklin

Hallo!
Ich will bei einem Patienten eine Bisshebung durchfhren. Das ganze soll durch Kompositaufbauten laufen. Insgesamt muss ich mich um 8 Zhne kmmern, wovon ich zwei ber Provis versorgen werden. Bei den restlichen Zhnen werde ich einen inzisalen Kompositaufbau machen. 
Ich habe das vorher noch nie gemacht und schwanke, welche Methode sich besser eignen knnte:
1. Schichten gegen einen Silikonschlssel vom Wax-Up. Da frage ich mich aber, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass ich die Zhne; besonders die unteren Inzisivi nicht verblocke?
2. so hnlich wie 1. nur ber eine Tiefziehschiene vom Wax-Up. Dies wrde wahrscheinlich schneller gehen, aber ist das Resulatat auch in Ordnung?

Wre toll, wenn mir jemand einen Rat geben knnte.

----------


## baugruen

also ich kann dir nur etwas zur 1. methode sagen, also mit dem silikonschlssel. wenn du 42/31 und 41/32 jeweils gleichzeitig machst, sparst du zeit und hast das problem der verblockung nicht. 
ich fand es insgesamt nicht ganz so toll vom ergebnis, ich musste relativ viel nacharbeiten. was nervig war, was dass sich der silikonschlssel schlecht platzieren lie, weil der kofferdam im weg war und kaum restzhne zum abnsttzen da waren.

wre auch mal gespannt, ob jemand mit einer tiefziehschiene bessere erfahrungen gemacht hat

----------

